# Some recent flies.



## blaminack (Apr 24, 2009)

Here are some of my most recent flies.


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

Incredibly hard to pack that tight. Really impressive.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Awesome work dude. Very nice stuff with deer hair.


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

i don't fly fish but those are amazing man!! be proud!!.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

And people wonder why flies are so expensive. 

It's a true art to make these things By hand..
Nice work!!!!


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

Those flies are amazing:thumbup:


----------



## swansdude (Nov 9, 2013)

Real nice mate


----------



## barefootin (Jul 28, 2008)

Very nice indeed!


----------



## ditz (Apr 22, 2012)

Really nice hair bugs. I bet it takes at least 5min each to tie them. hehehehe:whistling::thumbsup:


----------



## blaminack (Apr 24, 2009)

ditz said:


> Really nice hair bugs. I bet it takes at least 5min each to tie them. hehehehe:whistling::thumbsup:


At least. LOL
Thanks


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

I have already commented once, but I can't resist. I just looked again at these flies. Dam what a talent. 
I'm impressed with these flies. So perfect.


----------

